
Debugging hidden memory leaks in Ruby - sams99
https://samsaffron.com/archive/2019/10/08/debugging-unmanaged-and-hidden-memory-leaks-in-ruby
======
sams99
OP here, if you have any questions or tips for other similar tools you use I
would love to hear!

~~~
saagarjha
It's not necessarily about the content, per se, but I personally had no idea
what "RSS" was (I was confused for a bit about what your program had to do
with it). Maybe you could have expanded the abbreviation once at the start to
"resident set size" so it would aid me being able to look it up?

~~~
xurias
RSS is really common terminology for the topic (memory allocation). You
couldn't Google for 'RSS memory'? I don't agree that every article should
cater to a layperson who has zero domain knowledge.

~~~
rvz
Well unless you are not working on a kernel / libc / compiler component, I'm
sure that the closest thing to encountering 'RSS Memory' (meaning Residential
Set Size which is the memory of a processes that resides in physical RAM but
not in swap memory), would be to open up 'top' or 'htop' in the terminal to
see that figure.

But no, this isn't an everyday term by average users, but I would expect at
least software engineers to be familiar with the term.

~~~
ramchip
I don’t think it’s a common abbreviation for Windows developers. Process
Explorer calls that “working set” instead.

